# Hmm...EDITing



## e.Blackstar (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm just wondering...sometimes when I edit a post, it doesn't say so on the bottom. I'm not really BOTHERED by this, but I was just wondering why it is and if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## David Pence (Aug 20, 2005)

There's a time period where the software will omit that the post was edited.


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 20, 2005)

Whenever something like that happens, it's the ghosts in your keyboard.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 20, 2005)

Or maybe it does say it at the bottom, but the gerbils that live behind your eye sockets are mad at the letters so they shove them in envelopes and mail them to Yemecy, South Carolina out of cruelty and malice and to trade them for large quantities of PIE!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 21, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> it's the ghosts in your keyboard.





Wraithguard said:


> but the gerbils that live behind your eye sockets are mad at the letters so they shove them in envelopes and mail them to Yemecy, South Carolina out of cruelty and malice and to trade them for large quantities of PIE!



mmm this is why I love you guys.  




Thanks dapence. that's kinda what I was figuring but I wasn't sure...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 21, 2005)

I, for one, like the little space of time when I can go back to fix something and know that no one will ever know otherwise! eerrr... but now that I've said it... they'll know my secret!!!  Quick! I deny it all! I never cheat! It's the ghosts and gerbils!!! Yes! That's it! I never did nothin'!!! NO! It's the cats! They ate the gerbils and chased off the ghosts! I DON'T KNOW!!! IT'S NOT MY FAULT!!!!!! *runs away screaming*



Complete insanity... gotta love it.


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 22, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> Or maybe it does say it at the bottom, but the gerbils that live behind your eye sockets are mad at the letters so they shove them in envelopes and mail them to Yemecy, South Carolina out of cruelty and malice and to trade them for large quantities of PIE!


You frighten me. I want to write with you sometime.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 25, 2005)

Don't we all.  



Woot! This is my 1,000th post! Huzzah! I would have more, but I left for about a year...*sigh*


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 29, 2005)

young to have so many posts! Congrads indeed...


I happen to agree with Hammersmith!


----------

